# Central PA



## wiresalot (Jan 29, 2008)

Kinda new here, I have been into horses for over a year, And I love them. I have been browsing and sometimes posting in this forum. I like the people of this forum and my advice may not be correct but worked for me. There are a lot of inteligant people on this forum. 

wiresalot


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome welcome! that's great that you have already jumped into topics! do you own a horse or just interested in them? have fun!


----------



## wiresalot (Jan 29, 2008)

I have had a few horse's. My last one was a TB He was the best horse I haave ever had. we got allong great ,Unfortunitly he died. I do Western not English. I am looking for a horse.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

sweet! sorry about your loss , but hopefully you can find a new friend . good luck and look forward to posting with ya!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Helloo, welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------

